# Tunnel or shed?



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi all. My wife and I constructed this tunnel for some indoor veggies. Our first crops grew well and we harvested plenty. But soil nutrition was also to be taken into consideration. Carting manure back and forth was an option, but also labor intensive. So....came up with an idea! Had my sheep use the tunnel as a shelter in the winter and when spring breaks.....I have a whole lot of manure in my tunnel. Crops are doing well again.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 16, 2016)

Love the tunnel and that is a great idea!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 16, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 16, 2016)

Great idea - let the animals do the work for you!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 16, 2016)

That is amazing! How long did it take you to construct that?


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 16, 2016)

Sumi said:


> Love the tunnel and that is a great idea!


Thank you


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 16, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> That's awesome!


Thank you


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 16, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Great idea - let the animals do the work for you!


Thank you


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 16, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> That is amazing! How long did it take you to construct that?


Thank you. It took about 2 months. The concrete foundation kept us quite busy. Only had 1 wheelbarrow. All the brackets on the steelwork was done in a bench vice.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 16, 2016)

I assume you mixed & poured it all yourself? I am extremely impressed! I will have to show my engineer, maybe I can convince him to do something similar


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 16, 2016)

You definately NEED more sunlight or artificial lighting so the crops get to take maximum advantage of photsyntesis.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 16, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> I assume you mixed & poured it all yourself? I am extremely impressed! I will have to show my engineer, maybe I can convince him to do something similar


Yes. Mixed & poured it ourselves. I think my wife's arms are bigger than mine. Lol


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 16, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> You definately NEED more sunlight or artificial lighting so the crops get to take maximum advantage of photsyntesis.


The photo inside was taken at four in the afternoon....but I agree with you and I am working on it.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2016)

I love the green house. I have lots of scrap corrugated tin that I have scrounged from various places. I have a frame, not put up yet. I like the idea of metal sides at the bottom, because we let the animals out in the yard and it would help keep feet from pawing at it, but I would use clear corrugated or plastic for the rest.

I think you did a great job on the green house. There is a famous farmer, Joel Salatin, http://www.polyfacefarms.com/speaking-protocol/joels-bio/
and he uses green houses to winter his stock in. He hangs wire cages for rabbits and runs pigs underneath. The ground gets fertilized and tilled. LOL


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 18, 2016)

I thought of Polyface Farm also,  but I think he runs chickens under his rabbits in winter. He uses pigs to till his cattle shed in spring.  I had my pigs till where my goats lived last winter,  worked great. 

Here it would be lovely to have a greenhouse to winter animals in. It's so cold!  Now off to pitch this idea to the husband/builder!


----------

